# please honest answers



## polishhammer92

Ok brothers seriously how do you deal with lower back issues/ sciatic nerve problems lower back is killing me!


----------



## fourcornerhome

4 ibuprofen every four hours and sleep on the floor for a couple nights, no pillow......


----------



## loneframer

Ice, never heat. Chiropractor and Ibuprofen.


----------



## griz

Stretches. Hamstrings have amazing control over one's back.

Also, quads, hips, back arches, knee to chest anything that will cause any of the numerous muscles to stretch.

Slow burning feeling is ok/good. NO sharp pain.

All movements are VERY slow.

It also helps to get rid of any Dunlop...


----------



## Calidecks

Aleve, (Naproxen Sodium) best damn back med in the history of the world. It won't work if you just take it once or twice a week. You have to take two in the morning and two at night for several days and it works great.


----------



## C2projects

My back isn't the greatest either, I'm almost at the point where I am going to be doing some regular visits to the chiropractor. I have also heard that yoga helps a lot, you can eliminate a lot of back pain by strengthening your core muscles.


----------



## EMINNYS

For years I was being told by Drs that I had sciatica . Then about 8 years ago I was having my shoulder MRI Ed by an orthopedist, and I asked him to look at my back.. He did a quick physical exam and said " go next door and get an X-ray . It's not your back , it's your hip.( pain was in lower back and ran into my groin and down my leg). Sure enough 10 minutes later he came in with the x ray and showed me the bone on bone , which was very easy to see compared to the other hip. I had my right hip replaced that year, and the pain never came back, until last year. But this time it was my left side.. When it became unbearable I got a shot of cortisone, which lasted about 2 months, and then it was impossible to deal with. 
I am currently in week 3 of rehab after having my left hip replaced, and guess what? No more back pain!! I'm not a Dr, but it's definitely worth asking. Good luck Polish Power!!!


----------



## polishhammer92

Been taking aleive morning and night and chiropractor knows me by first name always asks how'd you miss her off this time before he starts almost to point I'm gonna start buying muscle relaxers and hydro's. Young should not feel like this


----------



## griz

EMINNYS said:


> For years I was being told by Drs that I had sciatica . Then about 8 years ago I was having my shoulder MRI Ed by an orthopedist, and I asked him to look at my back.. He did a quick physical exam and said " go next door and get an X-ray . It's not your back , it's your hip.( pain was in lower back and ran into my groin and down my leg). Sure enough 10 minutes later he came in with the x ray and showed me the bone on bone , which was very easy to see compared to the other hip. I had my right hip replaced that year, and the pain never came back, until last year. But this time it was my left side.. When it became unbearable I got a shot of cortisone, which lasted about 2 months, and then it was impossible to deal with.
> I am currently in week 3 of rehab after having my left hip replaced, and guess what? No more back pain!! I'm not a Dr, but it's definitely worth asking. Good luck Polish Power!!!


Two of my friends had the same experience.

Worn out hips...


----------



## All City

polishhammer92 said:


> Ok brothers seriously how do you deal with lower back issues/ sciatic nerve problems lower back is killing me!


Lay on the floor on your stomach
Come up on your elbows
Push ups leaving your hips on the floor 
Sets of ten every hour while you are awake


----------



## polishhammer92

EMINNYS said:


> For years I was being told by Drs that I had sciatica . Then about 8 years ago I was having my shoulder MRI Ed by an orthopedist, and I asked him to look at my back.. He did a quick physical exam and said " go next door and get an X-ray . It's not your back , it's your hip.( pain was in lower back and ran into my groin and down my leg). Sure enough 10 minutes later he came in with the x ray and showed me the bone on bone , which was very easy to see compared to the other hip. I had my right hip replaced that year, and the pain never came back, until last year. But this time it was my left side.. When it became unbearable I got a shot of cortisone, which lasted about 2 months, and then it was impossible to deal with.
> I am currently in week 3 of rehab after having my left hip replaced, and guess what? No more back pain!! I'm not a Dr, but it's definitely worth asking. Good luck Polish Power!!!


If you don't mind me asking not trying to sound like a Dick how old are you and does RA run in family?


----------



## polishhammer92

All City said:


> Lay on the floor on your stomach
> Come up on your elbows
> Push ups leaving your hips on the floor
> Sets of ten every hour while you are awake


Kinda impractical when working 13 hr days


----------



## Calidecks

polishhammer92 said:


> If you don't mind me asking not trying to sound like a Dick how old are you and does RA run in family?


Why would that be sounding like a dick? You sound like a dick saying "not trying to sound like a dick" I mean why does dick even have to be brought into the conversation for gods sake?


----------



## polishhammer92

Californiadecks said:


> Why would that be sounding like a dick? You sound like a dick saying "not trying to sound like a dick" I mean why does dick even have to be brought into the conversation for gods sake?


Haha good point must be the polish in me


----------



## All City

polishhammer92 said:


> Been taking aleive morning and night and chiropractor knows me by first name always asks how'd you miss her off this time before he starts almost to point I'm gonna start buying muscle relaxers and hydro's. Young should not feel like this


Take it seriously and take some time off. The disc needs to heal. Opposite side of sciatica pain shoulder against the wall feet one foot away from wall, use your hand and push your hip towards the wall. Go only as far as pIn will let you don't over do it. Set of ten every hour.


----------



## We Fix Houses

polishhammer92 said:


> Kinda impractical when working 13 hr days


Pencil in 6 months off for rehab therapy. Just can't tell what 6 month period.

Look on Ebay for wheel chair and full body brace deals.

If you don't do as above at least practice learning to piss like a dog in the commode.


----------



## All City

polishhammer92 said:


> Kinda impractical when working 13 hr days


That was my attitude the first time I had sciatica pain, then I could not move from the living room floor for 3 months until I could get surgery.


----------



## polishhammer92

All City said:


> That was my attitude the first time I had sciatica pain, then I could not move from the living room floor for 3 months until I could get surgery.


This really sucks I'm doing a barn renovation right now and had to stop couple times today to take aleive and try to stretch without other guy seeing me.


----------



## KAP

Whenever my back goes out(rarely), I can barely move... I go to Chiropractor and am back in the swing of things quickly... longest I've ever gone was 2-3 times in one week. First visit got me moving again, by third back to normal. Now of course, they want you to keep coming for "maintenance", but whose got time for that?

LOVE those freakin' massage tables and electrodes... :thumbsup:


----------



## polishhammer92

KAP said:


> Whenever my back goes out(rarely), I can barely move... I go to Chiropractor and am back in the swing of things quickly... longest I've ever gone was 2-3 times in one week. First visit got me moving again, by third back to normal. Now of course, they want you to keep coming for "maintenance", but whose got time for that?
> 
> LOVE those freakin' massage tables and electrodes... :thumbsup:


Oh yeah I'm almost a daily in his office he closes at four but all I gotta do is call and he is there at 25 bucks a pop almost200$ a week gets tiring.


----------



## kiteman

jlsconstruction said:


> All you guys talking bad about chiropractors either have never been to one or have never been to a good one. They actually go to college for 15 semesters and most of the classes are the same as other doctors. It takes time to get your back in line correctly, and pain meds are about the worst thing you can do. All they do is numb the pain. Pain is you'd body telling you something is wrong


And I'm saying that biology says they can't push and prod and massage and "align" a gd thing. If the problem is muscle-related, then those things might help. There is a series of exercises that are helpful for both muscle and nerve issues as well. But most serious back pain is nerve related due to pressure on nerves as they exit the spinal column, usually due to swollen or collapsing disks. If they could actually move anything there the chance of doing permanent damage would be much too risky


----------



## loneframer

Inner10 said:


> The only difference between chiropractry abd global warming is there are actually some scientific facts supporting global warming.


IDGAF if it's sorcery or witchcraft, chiropractic works for me. Just as I can sneeze or mis-step off a curb and put my back in spasm, a visit or two to the chiropractor gets me back on the job. I've gone the route of trying to wait it out. It doesn't get better.


----------



## jlsconstruction

You guys know they don't just crack your back right?


----------



## Inner10

jlsconstruction said:


> You guys know they don't just crack your back right?


What now they throw in a handi to sweeten the deal?


----------



## Calidecks

I realize it can work for people, but there is no science to back it up, I guess it's a phenomenon


----------



## KAP

Californiadecks said:


> I realize it can work for people, but there is no science to back it up, I guess it's a phenomenon


See, now unless you are going to ignore the scientific studies from Britain, Canada, and the USA in post #70, you can't continue to say that... well, you can, but it doesn't hold water...


----------



## Calidecks

It's a long read but very interesting

http://www.chirobase.org/05RB/hoax.html


----------



## Calidecks

I put chiropractors in the same category as vitamins. There is no scientific proof that vitamin supplements taken in pill form actually hep you. As a matter of fact I've heard they can be harmful on your kidneys due to them being a chemical that has to be processed.


----------



## KAP

Californiadecks said:


> I put chiropractors in the same category as vitamins. There is no scientific proof that vitamin supplements taken in pill form actually hep you. As a matter of fact I've heard they can be harmful on your kidneys due to them being a chemical that has to be processed.


I don't know... which is more the hoax? Out of the two bulging discs on this thread, one was done with a doctor, surgery, meds and shots and MONTHS of recuperation... the other done by a chiropractor, immediate relief and no loss of work...

I would imagine the traditional doctor route was also much more expensive...


----------



## griz

Californiadecks said:


> I put chiropractors in the same category as vitamins. There is no scientific proof that vitamin supplements taken in pill form actually hep you. As a matter of fact I've heard they can be harmful on your kidneys due to them being a chemical that has to be processed.


Drinking too much water can kill you also.....

Moderation...:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

KAP said:


> I don't know... which is more the hoax? Out of the two bulging discs on this thread, one was done with a doctor, surgery, meds and shots and MONTHS of recuperation... the other done by a chiropractor, immediate relief and no loss of work... I would imagine the traditional doctor route was also much more expensive...


I can go by personal experience, my wife had disk surgery in 09 and she is in great shape right now. The recovery time wasn't bad. I can only imagine what a chiropractor would still be doing.


----------



## KAP

Californiadecks said:


> I can go by personal experience, my wife had disk surgery in 09 and she is in great shape right now. The recovery time wasn't bad. I can only imagine what a chiropractor would still be doing.


Surgery is still sometimes necessary even if you go to a Chiropractor... did she go to one before the surgery?


----------



## griz

My wife just had a Neurosurgeon rebuild her neck. Woke up with strength & feeling in her left hand.

A chiropractor would have crippled her.


----------



## KAP

griz said:


> My wife just had a Neurosurgeon rebuild her neck. Woke up with strength & feeling in her left hand.
> 
> A chiropractor would have crippled her.


Chiropractor may not have been what she needed...


----------



## Calidecks

KAP said:


> Surgery is still sometimes necessary even if you go to a Chiropractor... did she go to one before the surgery?


We went straight to a doctor that was referred to us by someone else who he fixed. We had a PPO back then it was only 250 bucks out of pocket.


----------



## Jaws

I dig a chiropractor when my back is out of whack. It doesn't last, but it does alleviate the immediate issue.


----------



## Calidecks

griz said:


> My wife just had a Neurosurgeon rebuild her neck. Woke up with strength & feeling in her left hand. A chiropractor would have crippled her.


It was the same thing with my wife, she lost feeling in her arm, it is very common in middle age women, the doctor said it needs to be done ASAP because it could cause permanent nerve damage otherwise.


----------



## griz

Californiadecks said:


> It was the same thing with my wife, she lost feeling in her arm, it is very common in middle age women, the doctor said it needs to be done ASAP because it could cause permanent nerve damage otherwise.


Bingo...:thumbsup:

We had the exact same situation.

Mine's cause was a minor fender bender 25 years ago.


----------



## Calidecks

Not to mention I need that arm on occasion to be healthy. :laughing:


----------



## kiteman

KAP said:


> You only need to look at the two posts about bulging disks and the results... one had surgery, months of agony, shots and meds, the other had treatment with immediate relief and no loss of work... BOTH went to a doctor, one went on to a chiropractor... Which do you think was the chiropractors?... :whistling


Just to clarify things, I had a bulging disk which I received therapy for, including traction. Then one day while working, the disk burst and the gooey stuff came out and pushed directly on the nerve going down my right leg. There is no non surgical option at this point. The now collapsed disk allowed the vertebra to put pressure on the nerve for my left leg. Cortisone shots are pretty much SOP for this. To say I was in agony at this point is a real stretch. I still framed every day. And Gabapentin is not like vikes or oxy either.


----------



## Calidecks

blacktop said:


> And tens of millions of mothers told there children DON'T POP YOUR KNUCKLES !!! :laughing: You ever wondered why she told you that??? Cause It ain't good for ya!!!:laughing:


Did you ever notice the more you popped your knuckles the easier it got. No wonder you have to keep going back to the quack.


----------



## jlsconstruction

blacktop said:


> And tens of millions of mothers told there children DON'T POP YOUR KNUCKLES !!! :laughing: You ever wondered why she told you that??? Cause It ain't good for ya!!!:laughing:


Let me try this, show me the science it's not good for you


----------



## KAP

blacktop said:


> And tens of millions of mothers told there children DON'T POP YOUR KNUCKLES !!! :laughing: You ever wondered why she told you that???
> 
> Cause It ain't good for ya!!!:laughing:


Well here's the science that disagrees with that, and it's not from a chiropractor either just like the other scientific studies... :whistling
*
Knuckle Cracking and Hand Osteoarthritis... Journal of the American Board of Family Medicine...*
http://www.jabfm.org/content/24/2/169.long

From the study -* "This study represents the most comprehensive evaluation to date of habitual KC and any association with hand OA. Our findings support the conclusions of 2 previous studies 1,2 that the presence of KC is not associated with hand OA. Ours is the first study to correlate the duration and the total volume of previous KC with OA, in addition to the presence or absence of KC."*


----------



## mski

I do 10 min of stretching every morning. Half are for the hamstrings. 
After a long day the ice pack go on the lower back for about 20-30 minutes.
Once a month I get acupuncture.


----------



## flippinfool

loneframer said:


> Ice, never heat. Chiropractor and Ibuprofen.


All of the above ! It may not be possible but, stop the heavy lifting. You should think of every move you make. How you bend, lift, stand, heavy tool belt, cheap work boots. Like Loneframer suggests ICE works wonders. I like the gel pacs.


----------



## bytor

stretch.
exercise.
repeat.


----------



## KAP

bytor said:


> stretch.
> exercise.
> repeat.


Dude, it's Sunday morning... go back to bed... Church is later... :whistling


----------



## ArtisanRemod

I had an emergency spinal fusion surgery. Diagnosed as sciatica originally. I didn't speak up soon enough, just kept working away in pain everyday. Finally one day couldn't drive more than a mile or two without getting out of the truck to walk around. Went to my doc that night. Had a disc slide out and into my spinal column.
Now I have permanent and painful nerve damage. I wish I had gotten an MRI sooner.
I take two aleve every night, and hot showers are all that works to keep me moving.


----------

